
Are We Creating an Insecure Internet of Things? - dselmanovic
http://www.toptal.com/it/are-we-creating-an-insecure-internet-of-things
======
smt88
Yes, just as we built an insecure Internet of Not Things. Security is
expensive and only becomes a priority when it's too late.

